# Salt Peter?



## benrias (May 2, 2003)

I have been looking for a good homeade corned beef recipe. Although I found a few that sounded pretty decent, they all called for salt peter. Here is the problem...I cannot find salt peter anywhere. None of the gorcery stores carry it, and the few specialty stores that I visited, none of them had it. In fact, one of those stores questioned me accusingly as if I was going to poison the water supply to our city. 

Now I understand that the salt peter is to give the corned beef (and other meats for that matter) that pink color instead of the normal brown color of cooked beef. And after having made the corned beef, I realize that the salt peter isn't required. However, eating brown corned beef really was not very appetizing. 

After searching and searching, the only place I could find salt peter was at certain hunting stores since salt peter is part of gun powder--and there are some people who like to stuff their own shotgun shells. 

So my questions are 1) is there an acceptable substitute for salt peter in corned beef? and/or otherwise, 2) do you too see a problem adding an ingredient/chemical to your food that is purchased at a hunting store?


----------



## redace1960 (Apr 1, 2005)

heres a link:
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/fo...isplay.php?f=7
these folks ought to know.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

You can buy a curing salt mix that will have the nitrates and nitrites, but probably not in the proportions you want for your recipe.

Froogle lists any number of sellers in different formats:

http://froogle.google.com/froogle?q=...Search+Froogle

Phil


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

You can buy it at most grocery stores. It's made by Morton and it's called Tender Quick.


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

Used to be able to get Salt Peter (Potassium Nitrate) in drug stores back in Iowa when i was a kid.

Most farm stores carry it for livestock...or at least they used to.

I wouldn't use anything less than Reagent grade in my food!

Hunting stores will probably be selling Technical grade. I wouldn't use it.

doc


----------



## dano1 (Oct 23, 2003)

like Kuan said, Mortons Tender Quick is available almost anywhere-it is mixed with both salt and sugar i believe so you may need to adjust your recipe accordingly.

Instacure #1, Prague Powder#1(depends on who your buying from) is available online from many different sources; Butcher-Packer, Allied Kenco, The Sausagemaker and others.

Just make sure you read and understand the usage of the product as it can have serious effects if not used properly. You may find curing products in some hunting stores for fish, jerkys, so on. Use them only-not black or smokeless powder or other additives!

Nothing like a homemade pastrami. Knocked out a few at home using whole brisket. good stuff. If your seriously into it you may look into a meat pump or syringe also inject your product. IIRC pastrami is pumped to ~ 10% of its total weight with your brine. Helps to plump it and evenly distribute the cure-just like a ham.

hth, danny


----------



## even stephen (Oct 10, 2005)

Look Up Butcher And Packer Supply Company. They Will
Have Everything You Need From Mortens To Pink Curing
Salt. The Will Mail Things By The Pound. 

We Used To Buy Salt Peter At The Drug Store. Mix With 
1 Part Sugar And You Get A Great Smoke Maker. It Was
Also Introduced Into The Diet Of Military Personel To
Subdue Sexual Stamina In Places Where There Were
Elevated Risks Of Sexually Transmitted Diseases. Have
A Wonderful Day.

Stephen


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Salt peter can be a dangerous product so most places that sell it as an already mixed product. People have already mentioned Prague Powder #1 &#2, and Mortons Tender Quick. If you decide you need the straight stuff, please make sure you consult numerous resources before using. There isn't a whole lot of room, with nitrates and nitrites, between the amount needed to be effective and the amount that can make someone sick. You don't need scientific precision but you do need to be careful.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

That's only about 5% KNO3 and the other Nitrites as I recall.

Phil


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Yeah but that's what we've always used. 6% TCM. I assumed that it was what he was asking about. I've never seen it come any other way.


----------



## benrias (May 2, 2003)

Thank you all for your responses. They have helped. My one additional question then is this--will the substitutes, like Tender Quick, give the corned beef that pink color? Or is it purely a preservative-like product.


----------



## dano1 (Oct 23, 2003)

both-your curing agent will give it that distinct color. as i said, it helps to pump it also to evenly penetrate and distribute the cure-but not absolutely essential if you leave the product in the wet cure long enough.

If you're really into it, you may want to check out a book Rytek Kutas "Great sausage recipes and meat curing". Many recipes for many different cured products.


----------



## hardyapetite (Jun 25, 2006)

From what I understand about salt peter and not to be 'off color' about it, it can also prevent an occurance from happening. As an example for those of you that can decipher what I mean - (just an example) - There was not a lot of 'excitement' in the air.

A certain amount put in certain foods can void the 'occurance' of any exciting 'moments'.

Is this a misnomer ?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

It's a myth.

Phil


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

And one that many European armies perpetuate, with doses of salt peter in the food......


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

It's actually used more for preserving than adding any flavor. 

It's used for fertilizer and can be used for bombs (unfortunately...they were going to use a variation of that here at the Nevada Test Site recently)

I had the same problem finding it so I opted making pastrami without. It turned out fine, but I had to use a brisket instead of the proper cut that you need so that changed the nature of it as well. 

It didn't have the intense pastrami color and actually turned out to be a really good base for a pulled BBQ sandwich. 

Of course it was also just one of bizillions of recipes out there.

Not a pastrami expert by all means other than knowing its' yummy.

April :lips:


----------



## bigwheel (May 26, 2006)

Well you can purty well forget about Salt Peter I think. It been ruled illegal according to some I know. Now if you want to make something legal and edible I give you a hint over in the recipe section which will be found labled corned beef I think. 

bigwheel


----------



## mrs.butterworth (Jun 3, 2006)

<Insert joke about adding gunpowder to your food for that "explosive" flavor> :roll:


----------



## woolman5290 (Sep 5, 2014)

How much Salt-Peter do you need per Kg when boiling a  lamb leg please Chef.

Thank you        Bob Smith.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Salt peter is no longer used for a meat cure. Prague Powder #1 & 2, Morton Tender Quick are meat cures that will give the pink color you are looking for. The Prague powders will not add much salt while tender quick will.


----------



## grande (May 14, 2014)

Tender quick contains pottasium nitrate which is salt peter, right? And is he corning lamb, or why would you add it to boiled leg of lamb?


----------



## oldarpanet (Jan 15, 2012)

My roomie wanted to cure meats.  He developed a relation with a local butcher  and then  asked for "curing salt."   The butcher gave him a small amount of "pink" salt for curing meats (and instructions on how to use it). It was either sodium or potassium nitrate  or nitrite.... I'm not sure of the chemistry...  the "recipe"  was a tiny amount of "pink salt" to the pounds or meat.  But much less than the amount of  the Mortons...  Its been three years and we're not dead yet...


----------



## nicolo (Nov 15, 2015)

You can buy Salt Peter from the Science Company 95 Lincoln Street Denver CO.80203 Phone 800 3726726.

Or if you are in Guadalajara Mexico at the Abasolo, (wholesale) market in bulk for 1 10th of the price

Buen Provecho

Nicolo


----------



## saltyl1945 (Mar 7, 2016)

Okay, I found food grade potassium nitrate; now where can I find recipes for sausage/lunch meats that use it?

It has to be a no sodium recipe, as I have Meniere's and can NOT use any salt in my recipes. I manage with most with salt substitutes (potassium-based) but I want to make my own sausages/salami/etc...can you help?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

You can't really cure these sorts of things without salt. The salt helps manage moisture, which helps manage texture, food safety and preservation. 

You can make fresh sausages and such that you'll use quickly. At that point the nitrate and nitrites aren't needed anyway. They do have some small effect on texture and color but mostly prevent the growth of dangerous organisms the salt alone didn't stop.

I too have meniere's.


----------



## saltyl1945 (Mar 7, 2016)

Could I use potassium-based salt substitutes? I usually put the sausage or whatever into the freezer before the end of the day; I'm not trying to make something long-lasting, just something I can eat without getting sick.

Thanks!


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

For a small part but not all of the salt. Potassium substitutes taste metallic and bitter if you use too much. So get ready for that.

If youre cutting down salt dont eat cured meats


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

You can't really replace salt with substitutes directly to any significant degree, You'll be better served seasoning generously with other things.

For a first cut on my low sodium philosophy try http://www.cheftalk.com/t/63468/how-does-one-survive-on-a-2000-mg-day-sodium-diet

For sausage specifically, are you grinding your own meats? What tools are you using?

Take a look at this:

http://www.hubertkeller.com/recipes/recipe_details4d27.html?show=TV-Episode-221-A As it stands, it's about 250 mg added sodium per serving. not total sodium Guesstimating probably in the 500-600 mg range total. That's not a terrible starting point.

Lets cut out the added salt. Smoke or grill your own chicken seasoned simply with Mrs. Dash, or some Za'atar and ground sumac-- I use ground sumac a lot. Usually has a little trace salt added for the grinding, but packs a nice lemony flavor. Add a couple cloves of roasted garlic. Fresh garlic would be too strong for this particular sausage. Add some lemon zest, ground dried rosemary, or finely chopped fresh. A little cayenne or other ground chile of your choice.

I'd be tempted to add some grated parmesan for a little extra savoriness. It's salty, but you don't have to add a lot for good flavor impact. If this is right out, consider a few drops of good quality fish sauce such as Red Boat. Again, high salt but I'm talking about 5 drops or so in this whole mixture. less than 100 mg added sodium total. It will bring along with it a lot of savoriness and glutamates. It's often about using the very best sodium you can, not no sodium.

Mix, saute a little bit, and taste. This should give you an idea of any flavors you need to increase, called correcting the seasoning. Most often, this is about salt, but in our case, this is often about acid to help out the flavors.

His use of carrot is interesting to me in this especially. Besides the color and texture hits, carrot is one of the saltier vegetables. Not that it's risky for us in salt content as its still very low, but that it carries extra savory and sweet tones into this dish.

Consider some of the classic herb combinations. Above, I used Lemon, Garlic and Rosemary. These three go very well together. But you could tilt this in interesting directions with many others. Quatre Epices (Four Spice: pepper, cloves, nutmeg, ginger) Herbes de Provence ( savory, marjoram, rosemary, thyme, oregano--ofren lavender now in the US though I can't recommend lavender), even the Za'atar I mentioned earlier too. Garam Masala would be a fun twist.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

saltyl1945 said:


> Okay, I found food grade potassium nitrate; now where can I find recipes for sausage/lunch meats that use it?
> 
> It has to be a no sodium recipe, as I have Meniere's and can NOT use any salt in my recipes. I manage with most with salt substitutes (potassium-based) but I want to make my own sausages/salami/etc...can you help?


Just from what I quickly read about meniere's a low salt diet is what is recommended, 1500-2000mg not a no salt. I am on restricted sodium intake also <2000, it is easy to achieve most days. No processed or pre made foods, reda every label if it;s something your not making.


----------



## saltyl1945 (Mar 7, 2016)

My doctor has me on a 1000-1200 mg diet; I tried the higher level and was still having frequent vertigo attacks...doing better on this level but it is not easy. I make most of my own food because it's the only way to stay on the diet without living on nothing but unseasoned meat/veg. I'd really like to make some kind of sandwich meat, which is why I asked about the salt sub.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm not on any sodium restrictions but someone gave me a bottle of Mrs Dash and I was quite impressed with the flavor, it certainly is what it claims.  I'd use it just for the heck sometimes but I'm too cheap to buy it.


----------

